# No Fish Story



## Bill Gruby (Jul 18, 2015)

Caught this morning. 6lbs. 7 ozs. 17 inches long.

"Billy G"


----------



## davidh (Jul 18, 2015)

i can almost taste that, beer battered and deep fried. . . .  nice.


----------



## coolidge (Jul 18, 2015)

Did she break water and give you the what for? Very nice.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 18, 2015)

Broke water and got airborne no less than 6 times. When the line goes slack the fun begins.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice bass!  

I missed fishing this week because of the weather.  Have to make up for it next week.

Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 18, 2015)

For Connecticut Bob, that's a Trophy Largemouth. Anything over 5 lbs. My biggest in this State was 11 lbs. 3 ozs.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 18, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> For Connecticut Bob, that's a Trophy Largemouth. Anything over 5 lbs. My biggest in this State was 11 lbs. 3 ozs.
> 
> "Billy G"


It is a trophy here in Wisconsin as well, Billy.  My largest is 5 lbs. but I don't fish for bass very often.  Walleye is the target fish here.  IMO, they're second only to Lake Perch as an great meal.  
Where I fish we have slot limits so all walleye between 20" and 28 " have to be released.  Because of that, I don't weigh them but here is a walleye caught last month.  Length 24"", est. wt. abut 4-1/2 lbs.  

As we say here, tight lines and fatheads forever.

Bob


----------



## kvt (Jul 18, 2015)

Those look nice,   Missed fishing this year, had to go somewhere else on my vacation.  Normally go to the coast and fish for a week each year.   but over the last few years back and shoulder problems have limited the amount of fishing I was able to do.  agree,   beer batter, (like some spice in mine), then deep fry to a golden brown.   Making me hungry, and my wife is in the kitchen making something that smells good as well.   Making my mouth start to water.     Just keep fishing.


----------



## higgite (Jul 18, 2015)

Something's fishy about this thread!

Aw, c'mon, y'all knock it off with the booing and hissing. Somebody had to say it.

Nice catch, Billy. 

Tom


----------

